# Was seit ihr?



## mazze3333 (23. Januar 2008)

Was seit ihr?


----------



## Mondenkynd (23. Januar 2008)

Was bringt mehr Kolhe?

Stehe kurz vor der Wahl.....mit welchem Skill kann man sich eigentlich festlegen?

Denke mal Transmutationen....!?


----------



## Lucid (24. Januar 2008)

wie hieß die seite noch ....www.seidseit.de?


ich bin transmutationsmeisterin.....seid kurzem (2 wochen) davor war ich für 5 tage tränkemeisterin....

bis jetzt noch keinen procc gehabt, aber das ist ja wohl zur zeit eh noch buggy....




@mondenkynd:
Skill 350 (glaub ich war des)  und lvl 68
am meisten Kohle? hängt von deinem Farmverhalten / Proccglück ab.
Transmutationen gehen nur einmal am tag. können also auch nur einmal am tag Proccen.
Elexiere/Tränke dagegen bei jeder Herstellung.


----------



## BlackGoku (24. Januar 2008)

also ich würde sagen elixier oder tränke meister weil du da zu jeder zeit was machen kannst -. trans. ist da etwas eingeschrenkt.. und hoffen das es progt ist immer doof.
je nach dem was du am meisten bluberst.
und was du gut farmen kannst. tränke sind auch sinnvoll wegen heiltränken.. kan man was zu viel ist oft gut im ah verticken ist nur markt abhängig. am besten seber schauen was gut im ah weg geht.. und demensprechend spezialisieren.
zur not wen es nix bringt kan man ja noch umlernen kotet zwar aber es ist zumglück machbar..


----------



## Mondenkynd (24. Januar 2008)

Lucid schrieb:


> wie hieß die seite noch ....www.seidseit.de?
> ich bin transmutationsmeisterin.....seid kurzem (2 wochen) davor war ich für 5 tage tränkemeisterin....
> 
> bis jetzt noch keinen procc gehabt, aber das ist ja wohl zur zeit eh noch buggy....
> ...



Was wäre denn sinnvoller Elexiere oder Tränke?


----------



## sarika (24. Januar 2008)

was sinnvoller ist, ist echt unterschiedlich. wir haben uns zb. in der gilde abgesprochen, sodaß nicht alle die selbe spezi haben.

wenn du es viel zum eigenbedarf machst, lern das was dir am meisten bringt. ich bin zb froh das ich immer ein paar extra manatränke bekomm, kräutchen sind ja leider nicht billig und auch nicht in kurzer zeit gefarmt (je nach sorte)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DJBoy1993 (28. Januar 2008)

Also wenn du Geld machen willst dann mach den Meister der Elixiere, weil du dort schnell und für wenig mats viel Tränke machen kannst und sie für sehr viel Gold im AH verscherbeln kannst. Meister der Transmutation brungt es eher weniger da du da nicht so oft Geistesblitze bekommst und die Mats, die du für die Sachen brauchst ziemlich teuer sind. (Es ist auch Zeit aufwendiger die Mats für Trans. Sachen zu farmen).
Also für schnelles Gold Meister der Elixiere.


----------



## Zaziki (28. Januar 2008)

Habe mich für Meister der Elixiere entschieden, is ganz OK. Vielleicht probiere ich als nächstes mal Meister der Transmutation aus.


----------



## Jeryhn (1. Februar 2008)

Meister der elixiere ist schon ganz nett, aber für die raids werden eh jetzt die flasks benuzt daher  würd ich meinen das meister der tränke mehr geld einbringen kann. man muss nur auf die preise im ah ahten und die nachfrage z.b am freitag mittag dei tränke für billiger reinstellen da sie dadurch schnell aufgekauft werden (raidabende freitag abend, sammstag usw) . tränke wenden auch in allen raids gebraucht, aber ndie elixiere nicht mehr , da man lieber auf die flasks zugreifft.


----------



## Tirkari (3. Februar 2008)

@ Jeryhn
Aber gerade dann ist doch Elixiermeister genial (wenn man die Rezepte hat): wenn aus Mats für ein Fläschchen plötzlich 2-5 Stück werden ...
(spart ne Menge Lotus ^^)


----------



## Jeryhn (3. Februar 2008)

tjo lotus kostet auf meinem realm 45-50g und die flasks selber um die 65g, wenn da ein mal proct ist das schon ein wurde. aber tränke werden in jedem raid gebracht vorallem manatränke deswegen iast es auch leihter die einfache kräuter zu faremn /einkaufen anstatt beim farmen auf ein teufelslotus zu hoffen (0.01% dass einer erscheint ist mir zu wenig), den einkaufen ist einbisschen schon ungünstig bei den preisen


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (16. März 2008)

tränke. lässt sich meiner meinung nach am meisten mit verdienen mats für heil-/manatränke sind leicht zu farmen und dann ists nett wenns procct.

was will man mehr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amoniele (31. März 2008)

Bin Tränke Spezi.

Bin ganz zufrieden. Ich farme regelmäßig und wenig verdiene ich auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und für mich bleibt auch noch genug da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hagriel (31. März 2008)

Lucid schrieb:


> wie hieß die seite noch ....www.seidseit.de?
> ich bin transmutationsmeisterin.....seid kurzem (2 wochen) davor war ich für 5 tage tränkemeisterin....



Sorry, normalerweise nicht mein Ding, aber diesmal konnte ich es mir einfach nicht verkneifen...

Glashaus, Steine, werfen... usw... do you remember?


----------



## Gnomius the real one (7. Mai 2008)

Lucid schrieb:


> wie hieß die seite noch ....www.seidseit.de? selfpwnd!
> "seid kurzem (2 wochen) "


omg...normal mach ich sowas ja net...aber erst rumlabern wegen seit/seid...was absolut wayne ist....und dann selber so nen scheiß verzapfen.

edith sagt.... erst zuende lesen dann posten xD da hatte vor mir jemand den selben gedanken ^^


----------



## Degronas (13. Mai 2008)

Also ich habe mich für Tränke Spezi entschieden und habe damit sehr viel Kohle gemacht!
Innerhalb von 2 Wochen konnte ich das restliche Gold für mein Epic Flugmount (ca. 2500g) zusammen farmen.

Preise sind von Server zu Server bestimmt auch etwas unterschiedlich.
Mir war der Aufwand um die Mats für die Urmacht zu farmen zu groß. Bei uns kostet eine Urmacht so zwischen 90 und 100g.
5 Heiltränke verkaufe ich aber je nach Tag zwischen 10 und 15g. Das gleiche bei Manatränken. Und die Mats dafür sind sehr schnell gefarmt.


----------



## Amoniele (13. Mai 2008)

Bin auch Tränke Spezi.

Ich farm selbst und für mich bleibt immer genug übrig. 
Procct recht gut bei mir, nur iwie wollen nicht wirklich Geistesblitze kommen ^^ (dabei mix ich doch soviel)
Nunja, irgendwie die meisten Geistesblitze beim transen gehabt -.-


----------



## Fangels (17. Mai 2008)

Also urmacht transen ist doch recht gut für den g beutel die erste woche war nix aber nun prooc alle 2-3 tage 2 oder 5 mal urmacht !


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Madrake (20. Mai 2008)

@ Mondenkynd

also ich bin Elixieralchi und habs nicht bereut... - und zum Thema was mehr Gold einbringt

Ich weiß das Transmutealchi auch gut Gold machen kann... und Trankalchi wenn er paar Worlddrops erlernt hat. u.a. Hasttrank usw. auch gut an Gold kommen kann.

Aber Elixieralchi ist immer gefragt, allein Elixiere (Proccchance ist bei mir ca. jede 2te Herstellung x2) - und Fläschchen jedes 5te x2 - und von daher das auch Fläschchen proccen können ist Elixieralchi das beste von den drei Möglichkeiten.


mfg


Edit: Heiltränke und Manatränke kann man auch von den Fraktionen holen. z.B. durch Geistsplitter, über Waffen des Echsenkessels, oder FdS Inzen abfarmen - kA wie die dort genau heißen... - und die restlichen Tränke sind zwar nice aber sind nur unterstützend - aber könnte man auch weglassen...


----------



## Elkora (31. Mai 2008)

Ich war so irre und hab mir einfach 2 Alchis hochgezogen... Einer ist Elexieralchi.. der andere Transmutealchi....

Ich möchte keinen mehr missen von den beiden =)


----------



## Denewardtor (31. Mai 2008)

mazze3333 schrieb:


> Was seit ihr?


bin Trämkemeister!


----------



## priyah27 (25. Juni 2008)

bin glaub Elexier alchi


----------



## Llynyathysa (2. Juli 2008)

Ich bin Transmutationsmeister


----------



## Gotama (2. Juli 2008)

Tränkealchi

btw.: www.seit-seid.de wär sicher mal für dich interessant.


----------



## Crâshbâsh (2. Juli 2008)

Ich bin Elixier, wiel ich viel Pve betreibe und man als DD eher Elixier braucht und nicht soviel Tränke. Da kommen einem die Procs ganz gelegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vatenkeist (14. Juli 2008)

bin elixiermeister und freu mich wenn meine flasks proccen

generell gehen elixiere (heilkraft/beweglichkeit/weisheit/adepten) im ah gut weg


----------



## Stüssy (31. Juli 2008)

Elexier^^da ich alchimi meist nur für eigenverbrauch nutze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 raids etc


----------



## LifeisPain (1. August 2008)

hab mir zwei Alchis hochgezogen. ^^
Einer Transmeister und einer Trankmeister. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MihAmb (8. August 2008)

joa, meine alchi is auch trankmeister ^^ da ich mit shadow raide macht sich das ganz gut (was da so an mana- und destropots weggeht oO)


----------



## Lothron-Other (11. August 2008)

Bin auch Tränkealchi, da wir genug Male der Illidari haben bruache ich selten Fläschchen, wenn rag ich einen aus der Gilde. Tränkealchi lohnt sich einfach mehr als Heiler.


----------



## Kilala (11. August 2008)

Jetzt muss ich doch noch einmal nachfragen, weil ich das gar nicht glauben kann: Proccen die Fläschchen bei Elexier Meistern?!? kann das jmd bestätigen?

bin Tränkemeister und hab mir meine Fläschchen bisher halt immer selber gebraut, weil ich da nie drauf gekommen wär....


----------



## Ridiculous (12. August 2008)

es gibt deutlich zuviele elixieralchies das sieht man schon im /2 

"lf trank alchi fürn paar manapots" -> 20 min später dann


----------



## nalcarya (12. August 2008)

Mein Alchi ist Elixiermeister, da ich den Beruf hauptsächlich gewählt habe um meinen Main (Schurke) mit Elixieren & Fläschchen zu versorgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

